# Questions on Rick Tew



## Bester

1- How old is he?

 2- What arts did he study?
 2A - How long did he study each art?
 2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
 2C - Who did he study under or with?

 3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?

 4- What is the difference between [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?


 [/font]


----------



## Enson

most of all the answers to your questions can be found using the search function of martial talk. happy hunting.

peace


----------



## Bester

I looked at his marketing, I mean web site. My answers weren't there.
I did do a search, but found little to answer my questions.  Therefor, I asked them, politely, and clearly. You study his system. Despite your personal issues with me, is it that hard to answer specific questions about your teacher and the art you study?

Or are those answers only reserved for those who accept them without question and who agree with you?

If my questions have been answered here, rather than tell me to "Search", maybe you could give me a few links to the correct information? A search here will reveal many things.


----------



## Enson

Bester said:
			
		

> 1- How old is he?
> 
> 2- What arts did he study?
> 2A - How long did he study each art?
> 2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
> 2C - Who did he study under or with?
> 
> 3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?
> 
> 4- What is the difference between [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?
> 
> 
> [/font]


since you don't want to search, and this might be good for newbies i thought i would answer your questions.
sensei doesn't really talk about his x-instructors much because he doesn't want to use them as his credentials. he wants be be judged for how he does things not how many certificates he can get on the wall. that is why it is hard to find this information on the web. he doesn't like to use that to market himself.
1. ?? in his late 30's early 40's

2. sensei studied a few arts. the most well known arts he studied were as follows:
growing up he studied "the controvesial" dux ryu. he as the youngest black belt and was the fastest to get promoted in the dux ryu's history. becoming disillusioned with dux's illusions(hee hee! that one made me laugh) he went on to look for another more effective art. he moved to europe and began to train under dr. roy martina tja kai martial science system. after recieving his ranking there... he went on to go earn his dan's in hapkido. After his stay in europe sensei came back to the states and moved to texas where he became a student of robert bussey's. he became an insturctor under rbwi and then went off to create RTMS.
RTMS has not been around as long as other arts but continues to grow and add to itself to abstain from becoming stagnant (sp?).

3. that i'm not sure of but refer to question 4 for more details why.

4. there is no difference in rtms and tew ryu ninjutsu. tew ryu was a name he gave at the beginning when he first started to develop his art. as the style evolved he got tired of the confusion of many (the whole traditional and modern arguement of the ages) and decided to change the style name to rtms. tew ryu is now what we call the students. we are the ryu... school. a network of students from around the globe. that is why we don't associate ourselves with iga or koga... we are tew ryu.

hope this answers questions for the future.
peace


----------



## Bester

It is not that I do not want to search, but that I did, found little information, most that was conflicting, and wanted a straight answer as a starting point for additional research.

Thank you.


----------



## Enson

no problem... glad i could help your research.

peace

*note* i don't have any personal issues with you.


----------



## gmunoz

I've attempted to research Mr. Tew as well, and honestly there isn't much out there! He obviously chooses to keep his private life exactly that. Cool enough. His perogotive. I do wish he would be more open and answer more questions.  Anyway...


----------



## Bester

I could care less about his private life, shoe size, or favorite food. (Though if it's sushi we can talk).  Its those areas that involve his art however that should be public.

Some questions that go through my head, and I'm certain others:
- Who is this guy?  Someone with 30+ years of research and experience, or someone who couldn't hack Green Belt at the local McDojo and said "I'll make up my own commercial art"?
- What is his issue with traditional arts? Are they legit, or just sour grapes?

Now, I'm not passing a judgement here on Tew, or anyone with those statements. But when some 20-something wet-behind the ears makes up his own art, tosses in some fancy Asian words, and does the marketing spin, you have to expect questions, especially when certain other proven frauds are in their past.
Is this Rick Tew?  I don't know. Some things need to be asked.

If you wish to dispel the rumors and falsehoods, you have to be prepared to defend with fact.  Not Emotion.

You have declared this area to be for 3 "Legitimate" individuals.  Hayes and Tew are 2 of them. (No pun intended). 

I asked simple questions, and was slapped for it. That is not "Friendly". Yes, I am a pain in the ***. You can react or respond to me, but you will do one of those. You reacted. I was looking for a response.

My questions and your responses will do 1 of 2 things.
Help you define your new area, or force you to question yourself.

Ignoring me is a reaction. One that will not help me understand your art, or you to build your forum.

For the record, I am a traditionalist, who does not believe that mixing and matching, and otherwise renaming is a valid way to create an art or system, especially when those doing the "creation" lacks extensive training in other arts.  Extensive defined here as decades, not years.  When you have only spent a little time, you tend to miss the depth and subtleties of the traditional arts.  That is why the karate folks can spend years pondering a single 12 part form. Because it is 12, and it is 1, and it is 21.

Now, is age a prerequisite for "grandmastery"? Sometimes no, othertimes yes.  We can not deny Bruce Lee's gifts. If one can have the insight and ability, then certainly others can as well.  Is Rick Tew "That Damn Good"?  I don't know.

Therefore, I will ask questions, do research, and make up my own mind.  Just be forewarned: Marketing missteps he made 10 years ago, will haunt you 10 years from now.  Maybe some of my questions will help "bust" some ghosts.  Maybe they will open some doors best left sealed.

Either way, it is knowledge, the ultimate martial weapon.


----------



## gmunoz

Bester,

Who makes you ANY authority to have to answer to? You obviously have an agenda here. You obviously, based on your previous post, don't agree with Rick Tew not being considered part of this forum - even when you yourself can't or won't take the time to research your questions for yourself. Then you ask, get an answer, and then react the way you do. All you simply must say is thank you for the answers and go back to wherever you came from. 

Here are some questions for you? Who are you? Where were you born (not that anyone cares)? What martial art do you study? What rank and experience do you have? Do you even practice ninjustu art? If not why do you even care about Rick Tew? You don't know him. You've never met him. How can you form an opinion of someone you've never met?

Actually, I really don't care for your responses. This is an American Ninjutsu forum. If you don't like that I'm sorry. Please take your agenda somewhere else. Everyone was having fun just fine before you came around.

Sorry moderators... I just can't take it anymore.  Mr. Tew not my sensei, but bashing him just isn't right.  Please help.


----------



## Enson

_Moderator Note._ 
Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. Please review our sniping policy. http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=314 Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

-Enson
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Bester

> Bester,



gmuñoz



> Who makes you ANY authority to have to answer to? You obviously have an agenda here. You obviously, based on your previous post, don't agree with Rick Tew not being considered part of this forum - even when you yourself can't or won't take the time to research your questions for yourself. Then you ask, get an answer, and then react the way you do. All you simply must say is thank you for the answers and go back to wherever you came from.



Look Thin-Skin, YOU are making things out the wrong way. I am really getting tired of being attacked for daring to ask these somehow "Forbidden Questions".  But, I will play since YOU have an agenda and I tire or being tag-teamed by you and your mod buddy here. 

Who makes me an authority? 
No one.  Also last I looked, neither were you.

My Agenda?
To Learn, To have fun, to be annoying.

Do I Agree with Rick Tew?
I don't know. I've never met him.  Is he a learned, experiences martial artist or some overgrown teenager who could not cut it in a real school so created his own to stroke his ego? As I said, but you do not seem to listen - I Do Not Know.  That is why I ask these questions. To Know.

On Researching:
As your buddy there indicated, there is little information available. I did search here, and I searched elsewhere. What I found was a number of experienced martial artists who hold Mr. Tew in low regard, or worse. They however do not have any hands on experience with the system.  So, it is either uneducated "sour grapes" or disinformation that I find.  Here, there are practitioners of his system, but it seems that you can not ask them questions without being ordered to leave, having your reputation dinged and being threatened with suspension or banning.  So much for "Friendly".  Is this a forum for learning, or the "Rick Tew Glee Club"?

On my answer to my answer:
I do not tell you how to chew your food, drink your water, or even throw your kick.  DO not presume to tell me how to respond to my answers.



> Here are some questions for you?



Who are you? - Alfred Bester
Where were you born (not that anyone cares)? Mars Colony
What martial art do you study? None, and All
What rank and experience do you have? P10
Do you even practice ninjustu art? By whose definition?
If not why do you even care about Rick Tew? I do not. No more than I care about Hayes, Hatsumi, Lee, Parker, Chow, etc.



> You don't know him. You've never met him. How can you form an opinion of someone you've never met?



The students are a reflection of the master. If the reflection is bad, so must the teacher be.



> Actually, I really don't care for your responses.



Why?  Afraid you will have to read truths that hurt?  Grow up lad, it is a big bad world out there. 



> This is an American Ninjutsu forum. If you don't like that I'm sorry. Please take your agenda somewhere else. Everyone was having fun just fine before you came around.



Yes, the "make up your art and call it fancy foreign words" glee club.



> Sorry moderators... I just can't take it anymore. Mr. Tew not my sensei, but bashing him just isn't right. Please help.



I was not bashing him.  If Asking questions on his qualifications is considered bashing here, then god help you all. I made no judgements.  I made observations, statements and outlined categories. I then asked which of those he fit into. You did the fitting, and judged him.  Not I.   I asked "Who is this guy? Someone with 30+ years of research and experience, or someone who couldn't hack Green Belt at the local McDojo and said "I'll make up my own commercial art"" YOU were the one who said "Stop Bashing Mr. Tew!" Which would imply that you feel that way about him.  Now, If I must stop my bashing-by-asking-forbidden-questions, then you must also stop your more blatant attacks on one of the cornerstones of this specialty forum.


But, I must ask again: Why is it forbidden to ask questions concerning someones (in this case Rick Tew) qualifications and history in this forum?


----------



## Limeydog

I think the problem here is that people are taking too much to heart. The emails are not meant as a direct attack to certain instructors. Who knows the most about the Sensei's? There students. If the teacher doesn't give any to no information regarding their background then one must go to the next source...the student. I am proud to be a student in Toshindo, and answer questions to the best of my ability. If I don't know the answer I don't write.

I will be quite honest yes the way Bester writes can/could rub you the wrong way (sorry Bester I'm just being honest) but we as martial students should give the information in a precise manner, not be defensive as this creates red flags regarding the sensei. Give the information and let them decide. If they want to train with your teacher great. If not then you defended your belief in your sensei/system by being honest. Bester I don't know Rick Tew very well I have spoken to him by email twice I think. I believe he trained with Bussey and Dux.

From what I hear he moves really well and so do his students.
Is it a traditional art...probably not.
Does he claim it as a traditional art?
No.
I have trained in the martial arts now for just over 25 years could I create my own system? Who knows...
I think after 20 years of serious study one has gained insights into the martial arts, but the term Grandmaster makes me nervous. 
Does Mr Tew use the term Grandmaster?

When I was the UK Representative for a American Kenpo Association I knew I was putting myself in the firing line. That is what makes leaders...leaders.

If you are the head of a system/association I am sure you expect questions regarding your background to appear. Lets put it this way if I was looking for a babysitter for my son then I would sure as hell check their background...

I think this is all Bester was doing. I just think his personality rubbed people the wrong way. We are all brothers and sisters walking the same path, families fight, but we also make up at the end. Lets keep the posts positive and leading somewhere. Lets make MT a different forum to the other verbal arenas out there.

Peace to all
Patrick


----------



## Bester

Patrick, no offence taken.

I ask questions, and let the responses speak for themselves.

Dux is a fraud. Bussey I don't know much about.  I'm afraid to ask any more questions because I might hurt some sensitive persons feelings, so they can then whine and ding.

If you are going to spend several years of your life, and large sums of money training in a martial art/system/style/whatever, you better know the person you are learning froms credentials and reputation.

I am sorry if by asking questions about Tew or Hayes or anyone that I upset them. But I certainly have the right to ask, and get answers back in a polite manner, especially if they are fair questions.

I asked what his history was.

I did not ask "How did he overcome training under frauds?".  In fact, I never said "Tew is a Fraud.".  That was the moderator and his faithful sidekick who saw that answer in my questions, and then got upset at me!

As I said, I want information.  This is a place to exchange that right? Can I ask my questions in peace and not get snippy, snotty or otherwise rude responses here?


----------



## Limeydog

Hey Bester,

No probelm. Ask away. If I know will pass on the info. If not...(silence).

Yes I have heard bad, bad reports regarding Dux. Bussey is said to have a teaching background from Hatsumi back in the early 80's but left and mixed what he learnt with Hapikdo. Is it good or bad Taijutsu can't say.

Regarding An Shu Hayes however, I believe (and thats all I can really write about) that his background is impecable. From what I hear Hatsumi Soke gave his full blessing for An Shu Hayes to create Toshindo. You can tell by the way teachers move that they either know what they are on about or are in "fairy goo goo land". For me An Shu Hayes taijutsu skills are very high. I want to train with the best, cause life is too short. I am very happy to be studying Toshindo. I wish you luck on your journey.

Keep in touch. If you want to ask...ask. I'll try my best, if not I am sure there are others on this forum who can help aswell


----------



## Bester

Now, let me ask a few more of my evil "loaded" questions. 

 - Considering his young age, what qualifies Tew to be able to evaluate, consider, and integrate techniques into his system?

 - Based on the response to my original questions, the foundation of RTMS would appear to be Hapkido, with others grafted on. If this is true, what amount of of the core is Hapkido, and where is the rest drawn from?

 - Considering the range of sources in the system, how are they blended together? Are they in fact blended together or are they explored in their uniqueness and applicability to a particular situation?

 - What is the open hand / weapons ration, and what is the balance between ground and stand up?

 - Can he do "Hang Time?"




 (Ok, the last question is in jest. laugh, breath deep and smile.)


----------



## Bester

Patrick,
  Much appreciated.  I'll toss a few more SKH querries on that thread once I thin them up.


----------



## Moko

Aha, Watch this.

RTMS.  Is cool. 

The Rick Tew Martial Science I have no problems with.  

It is his goofy, hairball claims to a ninjutsu style that need verifying.  That is where he gets himself into hot water.  

If he just did "Martial Sceince" stuff that would be cool.  Who could  criticise him on his lineage?  No one.  

But the INSTANT he used the "N" word he opens himself up to a whole host of questions.  All completely legitimate and, get this, fair.  Bester, (who as a P10 should know these things)  asks them because why?  Think.  Munoz.  Don't whine, "Please help"  which was the pinacle of pathos btw, but think.  Why would Bester ask these questions?

Because Rick Tew and Ashida Kim and Ronald Duncan and Carlos Ferbes and Hoshino and HamandCheese Dux and all those other marrtial reprobates put themselves out there.  I did not make a web page on anyone and promote outrageeous claims of martial mastery.  They did it themselves.  

Now they can do one of two things in my book.  They can ante up the proof.  This would consist of things that can be independantly verified.  Not something one of their students say.  "Uh, yeah Sensei told me last class he's a ninja master."  True verification is a process which will take time and is based on facts.  
Or they can say "Pound salt.  I am heavily indebted to my hairdresser and needed  to make a fast buck off some losers and idiots.   Here's $20.00 to keep quiet."   Since most of these frauds don't do things that don't make them money they let their mouth-pieces handle the hard questions.  "Please help." is the lamest way of dealing with an honest question I have ever seen.  

Thank you for the humourous interlude.  I now return you to your regularily scheduled agenda.  

Robert

PS Bester.  Had I known I could have used any fake name I think I would have chosen John Charity Springs.


----------



## gmunoz

Moko said:
			
		

> Aha, Watch this.
> 
> RTMS. Is cool.
> 
> The Rick Tew Martial Science I have no problems with.
> 
> It is his goofy, hairball claims to a ninjutsu style that need verifying. That is where he gets himself into hot water.
> 
> If he just did "Martial Sceince" stuff that would be cool. Who could criticise him on his lineage? No one.
> 
> But the INSTANT he used the "N" word he opens himself up to a whole host of questions. All completely legitimate and, get this, fair. Bester, (who as a P10 should know these things) asks them because why? Think. Munoz. Don't whine, "Please help" which was the pinacle of pathos btw, but think. Why would Bester ask these questions?
> 
> Because Rick Tew and Ashida Kim and Ronald Duncan and Carlos Ferbes and Hoshino and HamandCheese Dux and all those other marrtial reprobates put themselves out there. I did not make a web page on anyone and promote outrageeous claims of martial mastery. They did it themselves.
> 
> Now they can do one of two things in my book. They can ante up the proof. This would consist of things that can be independantly verified. Not something one of their students say. "Uh, yeah Sensei told me last class he's a ninja master." True verification is a process which will take time and is based on facts.
> Or they can say "Pound salt. I am heavily indebted to my hairdresser and needed to make a fast buck off some losers and idiots. Here's $20.00 to keep quiet." Since most of these frauds don't do things that don't make them money they let their mouth-pieces handle the hard questions. "Please help." is the lamest way of dealing with an honest question I have ever seen.
> 
> Thank you for the humourous interlude. I now return you to your regularily scheduled agenda.
> 
> Robert
> 
> PS Bester. Had I known I could have used any fake name I think I would have chosen John Charity Springs.


From public knowledge, Mr. Tew did train with Robert Bussey.  Thank you.


----------



## Bester

> PS Bester. Had I known I could have used any fake name I think I would have chosen John Charity Springs.



Honestly, my name is Alfred Bester xxxxxx.  My parents were fans of his writing, but he died in 1987. I think he would have been amused. The fact that there is a scifi character by the same name is a coincidence, however he is one of my favorite characters on that show.  The other bits are part true/part humor.


----------



## Enson

being that i'm the only rtms practicioner on mt... i will say i don't have all the answers to your "honest"  questions. you can email sensei at:

rtms@totalwarrior.com

this "m.o." of crying saying, "a mod is not answering my questions" is just a way to make yourself look innocent while having blood on your hands... hey "o.j." your guilty! you and scott peterson.


----------



## Bester

If you are the only RTMS practitioner here, then why does MartialTalk need a special area for it?   If Rick Tew needs a forum for his system, I believe this guy named Faith or Keith or Kaith or something like that builds them. Rather than tell you "happy hunting" I looked up the information for you.

The Hosted Forum information is here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10658

As a perk, you even get to pick who you let into your clubhouse.


----------



## Enson

Bester said:
			
		

> If you are the only RTMS practitioner here, then why does MartialTalk need a special area for it? If Rick Tew needs a forum for his system, I believe this guy named Faith or Keith or Kaith or something like that builds them. Rather than tell you "happy hunting" I looked up the information for you.
> 
> The Hosted Forum information is here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10658
> 
> As a perk, you even get to pick who you let into your clubhouse.


the "an" forum is not specific for rtms... but we do hope to grow it one day to have more members. thanks for the concern.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Gentlemen, please, enough. The various issues and complaints from all sides are under discussion by the admins and supermods.  Due to the large number of complaints, please give us a few days to properly process them.

Please refer to the warning now stickied on this forum.
No more flaming or other abuse will be tollerated.


----------



## Kreth

Bester said:
			
		

> Honestly, my name is Alfred Bester xxxxxx.  My parents were fans of his writing, but he died in 1987. I think he would have been amused. The fact that there is a scifi character by the same name is a coincidence, however he is one of my favorite characters on that show.  The other bits are part true/part humor.


Actually, as a B5 geek myself... the character on the show was named after the author.

Jeff


----------



## Enson

> 2. sensei studied a few arts. the most well known arts he studied were as follows:
> growing up he studied "the controvesial" dux ryu. he as the youngest black belt and was the fastest to get promoted in the dux ryu's history. becoming disillusioned with dux's illusions(hee hee! that one made me laugh) he went on to look for another more effective art. he moved to europe and began to train under dr. roy martina tja kai martial science system. after recieving his ranking there... he went on to go earn his dan's in hapkido. After his stay in europe sensei came back to the states and moved to texas where he became a student of robert bussey's. he became an insturctor under rbwi and then went off to create RTMS.
> RTMS has not been around as long as other arts but continues to grow and add to itself to abstain from becoming stagnant (sp?).
> 
> 3. that i'm not sure of but refer to question 4 for more details why.
> 
> 4. there is no difference in rtms and tew ryu ninjutsu. tew ryu was a name he gave at the beginning when he first started to develop his art. as the style evolved he got tired of the confusion of many (the whole traditional and modern arguement of the ages) and decided to change the style name to rtms. tew ryu is now what we call the students. we are the ryu... school. a network of students from around the globe. that is why we don't associate ourselves with iga or koga... we are tew ryu.
> 
> hope this answers questions for the future.
> peace


 just keep this info current.
5. things added to the arts would be high kicks (from hapkido). different stances also. we use many differen stances but some are:
*horse stance (earth)
*bow stance (water)
*cat stance (wind)
*defensive stance (earth)
*power stance (fire)
*low defensive (water)
*fighting (fire)
and others

peace


----------



## sojobow

Enson said:
			
		

> just keep this info current.
> 5. things added to the arts would be high kicks (from hapkido). different stances also. we use many differen stances but some are:
> *horse stance (earth)
> *bow stance (water)
> *cat stance (wind)
> *defensive stance (earth)
> *power stance (fire)
> *low defensive (water)
> *fighting (fire)
> and others
> 
> peace


Boy do those stances sound familiar. In fact, I had quite a few people dumbfounded last night trying to figure out how to, standing in a "defensive stance" then going to the "power stance" then turning 180 degrees back into "defensive stance" and then to "power stance." Try it. Do you move your left foot first or your right foot? Remember now, you have to turn and face the opposite direction and still end up in the "defensive stance" in 3 steps or less. (I did it in 2 step while retaining headlevel).

Are you sure that the bow stance isn't earth and not water?

Do you have a reason for why TR does these stances? (hint: 6 words)


----------



## 5 hand swords

Bester said:
			
		

> I looked at his marketing, I mean web site. My answers weren't there.
> I did do a search, but found little to answer my questions. Therefor, I asked them, politely, and clearly. You study his system. Despite your personal issues with me, is it that hard to answer specific questions about your teacher and the art you study?
> 
> Or are those answers only reserved for those who accept them without question and who agree with you?
> 
> If my questions have been answered here, rather than tell me to "Search", maybe you could give me a few links to the correct information? A search here will reveal many things.


I will add to your thread
You will waste time reading it with no new answer.
You may learn from this the power of the search function (I hope as have seen to many "tell me known" type posts like this.)
If you read & truly search on the questions posted you would have asked better questions.
And gotten more thoughtful answers


----------



## RRouuselot

5 hand swords said:
			
		

> I will add to your thread
> You will waste time reading it with no new answer.
> You may learn from this the power of the search function (I hope as have seen to many "tell me known" type posts like this.)
> If you read & truly search on the questions posted you would have asked better questions.
> And gotten more thoughtful answers





I fail to see how the questions Bester asked (below) were in any way shape or form rude, or soooooo insulting that they could not have been easily answered by folks from the Rick Tew camp.


1- How old is he?

2- What arts did he study?
2A - How long did he study each art?
2B - What ranks did he reach in those arts?
2C - Who did he study under or with?

3- How old was he when he founded his RTMS?

4- What is the difference between Rick Tew's Martial Science and Tew Ryu Ninjitsu?


I looked for answers to those same questions on his website and didnt find themI did find A LOT of stuff for sell though. 
I clicked all the non-marketing links that would seem to have lead me to info on his training backgroundI found none. In fact none of the websites I visited with a GOOGLE search gave me any info on his training either.

As for thoughtful answerswell it seems any non-ninja folk that ask* any *sort of  question on this part of MT get pounced on by a certain Mod and his sidekick


----------



## KenpoTess

* MOD NOTE

The Topic is 'Questions on Rick Tew' - Not let's see who's got the Most Testosterone.. Gentlemen, Two of this threads' members have had their Accounts suspended- Yet the sniping continues.  I'm locking this thread pending Admin Review and strongly suggest you all take a breather, relax and post germainely. 

Thank you,

~Tess
-MT S. MOD-
*


----------

